# Geburtenkontrolle



## Hobgoblin (30. März 2010)

Nachdem mir leider so viele Fische (12) weggestorben sind   spiele ich mit dem Gedanken demnächst wieder einige Gründlinge (100% Verlust) und fürs Auge wieder je 2 Sarasas und __ Shubunkin (auch 100% Verlust) in den Teich zu setzen .
Im letzten Jahr waren die Fischis hier aber sehr fleißig und haben sich fröhlich vermehrt . Der Nachwuchs hat den Winter hier anscheinend auch besser überstanden als die ersten Besatzfische von denen bis zum Winter noch 21 kleine Fische (Moderlischen, Elritzen, Bitterlinge, Grünlinge, Sarasas und Shubunkin) vorhanden waren
Der Nachwuchs ist zwar nur 2 - 3 cm groß, aber er wird ja mit Sicherheit nicht so klein bleiben .
Nachdem meine letzten 3 Gründlinge den Winter nicht überlebt haben möchte ich wieder 4 (wie beim Erstbesatz) einsetzen. Die Sarasas und Shubunkin sind ja leider auch nicht über den Winter gekommen und sollen auch ersetzt werden. Das wären dann schon 8 Fische . Mit den „Überlebenden“ sind dann schon zu viele Fische im Teich . Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass fröhlich Nachwuchs produziert wird :beten?
Hier habe ich gelesen, dass Goldorfen kleine Fische fressen . Aber Goldorfen werden zu groß für meinen Teich. Selbst wenn ich für die Orfen die Sarasas und Shubunkin weglasse wäre der Teich schon mit 2 von ihnen überbevölkert , davon abgesehen, das es ja Schwarmfische sind und ich gelesen habe, das mindestens 4 eingesetzt werden sollen .

Eigentlich möchte ich keine Chemie im Teich und alles so natürlich wie es möglich ist behalten. Aber gibt es nicht irgendwelche Fischhormone, die in Wasser gemacht werden und damit das Fortpflanzen etwas drosseln?
Gibt es Möglichkeiten eine Überbevölkerung in kleinen Teichen zu verhindern? Selbst wenn ich jetzt keine neuen Fische einsetze werden die vorhandenen die Kapazität des Teiches bald überschritten haben .


----------



## Christine (30. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Hallo Annette,

eigentlich weißt Du doch, was das Beste wäre. 

Tu Deinem Teich und den Bewohnern den Gefallen und laß den Besatz erstmal wie er ist. Vergiß vor allen Dingen die Orfen. Die Gründlinge solltest Du auch weglassen. Du siehst doch, was diesen Winter daraus geworden ist. Und es gibt keine Garantie, ob der nächste nicht genau so wird.

Schau doch erstmal, was der Nachwuchs macht. Wenn die alle groß werden, ist Dein Teich eh überbesetzt. Und fütter nicht so viel. Dann regelt sich das auch mit dem Nachwuchs.


----------



## Hobgoblin (30. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Moin Moin Christine,

gefüttert werden die Fische hier nur, wenn ich sie mir ansehen möchte. ansonsten müssen sie mit dem klar kommen, was der Teich ihnen bietet:hai.

Ich hatte mir aus diesem Grund auch die Sarasas und Shubunkins angeschafft, Fische, die zum ankucken nicht angefüttert werden müssen .

Aus dem Fischsterben habe ich meine Lehre gezogen. Ich hatte gelesen, das eine Eisfreihaltung nicht notwendig ist solange der Teich  60 - 80 cm tief ist, Darauf hatte ich mich verlassen . Im nächsten Winter (möge er noch lange wegbleiben) werde ich eine Stelle des Teiches eisfrei halten.

Aber egal ob ich mich dafür oder dagegen entscheide neue Fische einzusetzten: Wenn es so weiter geht und sich das Fischvolk weiter vermehrt werden die Folgen fatal.
Ich habe mich hier im Forum noch weiter durchgelesen. Die Namen  Sonnen- bzw. Flussbarsch sind auch häufig gefallen.

Verstehe es nicht falsch, ich möchte bestimmt keinen Kahlschlag in meinem Teich, aber ich möchte auch kein Lebewesen totmachen müssen. Es muss doch einen relativ „natürlichen“ Weg geben den Fischbestand im Rahmen zu halten

Oder die „Pille für den Fisch“


----------



## karsten. (30. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Hallo

die beste Pille für den Teich ist *Keinepille* 

glaub mir es gibt keinen Überbesatz ohne Futter 
nur sollte mindestens ein "Großer" dabei sein 

bei mir waren es 2 zehnjährige Goldfische  und eine __ Plötze (mit Migrationshintergrund)

ich hatte im Prinzip *7* Jahre den gleichen Bestand


obwohl ich selber nie __ Barsche hatte ......  könnte ich mir einen "bösen" Einzelgänger auch vorstellen.


mfG


----------



## Hobgoblin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> glaub mir es gibt keinen Überbesatz ohne Futter
> nur sollte mindestens ein "Großer" dabei sein



Das ist ja beruhigend  Also muss ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen . Außer vielleicht, das die kleinen Fischis den Hungertod sterben .

Was ist mit ein "Großer" gemeint? 
Bei der Fischauswahl bin ich nach der "Richtlinie" 80 cm Fisch auf 1 m³ gegangen :?. Ich habe mich für einheimische Biotopfische entschieden weil ich gelesen habe, das Goldis usw. soviel "Dreck" machen. Darum sind "nur" so kleine Fischis im Teich.
Welcher „Große“ würde denn in meinen Teich passen? Sonnen- oder Flussbarsch?

Lesen mag ich nicht mehr. Anscheinend habe ich auch sehr viel Mist gelesen. Jetzt möchte ich mich mal auf einen Rat verlassen.

Dann habe ich also jetzt die Wahl: Hungertod oder vom __ Barsch gefressen werden - Pest oder Cholera.  Auch nicht schön


----------



## Susan (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch einen Sonnenbarsch und ungefähr einen Monat später hab ich ihn abgegeben weil er die anderen Fische nur noch gejagt hatte und die gar nicht mehr zu ruhe gekommen waren ((Babyfische hatte ich keine mehr drinnen). Da Dein Becken noch kleiner ist wie meiner würde ich Dir gerne davon abraten ...zuviel stress...


----------



## Hobgoblin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*



Susan schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch einen Sonnenbarsch und ungefähr einen Monat später hab ich ihn abgegeben weil er die anderen Fische nur noch gejagt hatte und die gar nicht mehr zu ruhe gekommen waren ((Babyfische hatte ich keine mehr drinnen). Da Dein Becken noch kleiner ist wie meiner würde ich Dir gerne davon abraten ...zuviel stress...



Wie gesagt möchte ich keinen Kahlschlag in meinem Teich. Es soll aber verschiedene Arten des Sonnenbarsches geben. Der grüne Sonnenbarsch soll so ziemlich alles fressen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2835/page-2

Was für einen Sonnenbarsch hattest du denn?


----------



## karsten. (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Hallo

wie gesagt ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Barschen . 

ein ausgewachsener __ Goldfisch  tut´s aber auch 

oder 
EINE __ Goldorfe




> Größere Goldorfen (so ab 15cm) eignen sich auch um den Gartenteich von unerwünschten Jungfischen frei zu halten. Auch Kaulquappen stehen auf dem Speiseplan der Goldorfen.


----------



## Annett (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Moin.



Hobgoblin schrieb:


> Bei der Fischauswahl bin ich nach der "Richtlinie" 80 cm Fisch auf 1 m³ gegangen :?.


Wer bitte gibt denn solche Werte vor? :shock


> Lesen mag ich nicht mehr. Anscheinend habe ich auch sehr viel Mist gelesen. Jetzt möchte ich mich mal auf einen Rat verlassen.


Du wirst auch weiterhin Lesen und für Dich selbst Schlußfolgerungen ziehen müssen.
Nennt sich Lernen und ist nach der Schule/Studium nicht beendet. 

Versuchs mal mit *unserem Einsteigerbeitrag*. 
Gerade in unserem Basiswissen dürfte denkbar wenig "Mist" stehen, denn diese wurden von vielen Usern gemeinsam erarbeitet und/oder verabschiedet. 

3000 Liter halte ich für eine __ Orfe (wie groß werden die nochmal?? ... ) für zu wenig.
Lass einfach das Futter weg und zur Not auch mal den __ Reiher an den Teich, so er denn kommt.
Seit wir nicht mehr am alten Teich füttern, hat sich die Population langsam der Teichgröße angepasst. Da verhungert keiner, wenn der Teich nicht hemmungslos überbesetzt ist.
Die größeren Tiere verköstigen sich nur sofort an der Brut und das ist so gewollt. Kommen doch noch ein paar durch -> Reiher oder verschenken.
Das mag hart klingen, aber wenn die Fische jämmerlich im Winter ersticken oder an Krankheiten eingehen, ist das m.M.n. schlimmer.
Zuvor durfte ich jahrelang hunderte Jungfische rausfangen und vermitteln, was nicht gerade einfach ist.


----------



## Hobgoblin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie gesagt ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Barschen .
> 
> ...



Aber Goldorfen sind doch Schwarmfische und werden auch relativ groß. Ict es ok, wenn man eine __ Orfe allein hält? Es ist für mich OK einen Schwarmfisch allein zu halten, wenn der Rest des Schwarmes weggestorben ist und man sich gegen die Fischart entschieden hat, aber vorsätzlich nur einen eine Art einsetzen...

Aber Shubukin und Sarasa sind doch Goldfischarten... fressen die dann auch kleinere Fische? Dann würde ich nicht die kleinen besorgen, sondern schon etwas größere.


----------



## Hobgoblin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

OK, dann ist meine Entscheidung jetzt gefallen und ich :beten das es die richtige ist .

Ich werde je 2 größere Sarasa und __ Shubunkin einsetzen, zum ankucken  damit gar nicht mehr gefüttert wird .

Der Rest sollte sich dann von allein regeln :smoki.

Ich glaube nicht, das sich ein __ Reiher an meinen Teich verirrt. Die "Einflugschneise" ist sehr eng. Da müsste der Vogel schon eine Punktlandung hinkriegen


----------



## Susan (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

@ Annette, ich hatte den gemeinen Sonnenbarsch.

Wenn ich meine Fische nicht füttern dürfte, würde mir echt was fehlen. Ist schön wenn sie aus der Hand fressen...


----------



## Hobgoblin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*



Susan schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Fische nicht füttern dürfte, würde mir echt was fehlen. Ist schön wenn sie aus der Hand fressen...



@Susan Klar, bei Kois, die sollen ja so zutraulich werden. Mein Nachbar hatte seine Kois über 10 Jahre. Leider sind sie alle in diesem Winter verstorben. Auch die __ Graskarpfen. Dabei ist es ein wirklich großer Teich, teilweise über 2 m tief.

Mein Nachbar war richtig traurig, hätte selbst nicht gedacht, das er sich so an die Fische gewöhnt hätte. Er hat den Teich zusammen mit dem Haus ersteigert und die meisten Fische waren entfernt worden. Nur einige hatten sich versteckt, um die hat mein Nachbar sich dann 10 Jahre lang gekümmert .

Aber meine Fische sollen ja eigentlich gar nicht gefüttert werden . Eigentlich war der Teich ja auch gar nicht geplant . Aber ich freue mich auch, wenn ich am Teich sitze und die Fische zu sehen bekomme . Wenn ich sehe, das sie wieder etwas gewachsen sind , oder das der letzte __ Bitterling sich mit den Elritzen zusammen getan hat :smoki.

Sie gehören jetzt eben "dazu". Aber es soll eben im Rahmen bleiben. Ich glaube nicht, das meine Fische in diesem Winter wegen eines Überbesatzes an Sauerstoffmangel gestorben sind. Mein Nachbar hatte definitv keinen Überbesatz und hat 100% Verlust . Es war einfach zu lange zu kalt, und dazu noch der viele Schnee. Aber wie gesagt im Nächsten Winter bin ich etwas schlauer.:beten


----------



## Susan (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Auch meine __ Shubunkin haben aus der Hand gefressen.:smoki Hoffe das ist diesen Sommer auch wieder...

Ist schon hart zu lesen das so viele Fische diesen Winter nicht überlebt haben. Bin froh das Meine Alle noch da sind und man kann von den Erfahrungen hier nur lernen.


----------



## Hobgoblin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*



Annett schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> 
> Wer bitte gibt denn solche Werte vor? :shock
> ...



Wie Annett hier schon geschrieben hat. Leider mussten meine Fischis für das herhalten was ich gelesen hatte. Stromlose Teich schön und gut. Der Styropor-Eisfreihalter wurde schon gekauft. Ich habe aber noch vor ihn zu modifizieren . 

Und dann wird regelmäßig kontrolliert:scherz3 und wenn sich doch eine Eisschicht bildet wird eben auch noch ein Sprudler gekauft.

Mein Nachbar erzählte aber, das ein Kumpel von ihm einen Sprudler im Teich hatte und der trotzdem zugefroren ist :dumm.

Aber wenigstens habe ich dann Alles versucht


----------



## Andi60 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Wir haben einen Gartenteich von ca. 60 m² und 60.000 l Volumen.

Entgegen aller Erwartungen haben unsere Fische (Kois, Goldis, Shibunkins) und was sonst noch so kreucht und fleucht den Winter unter 25 cm Eis bestens überstanden, auch der geburtenstarke Jahrgang 2009. 

Selbstverständlich erwarten wir bald wieder Nachwuchs. Das bedeutet dann eine Überbevölkerung unseres Teiches. So schön die Rasselbande ja auch anzusehen ist - irgendwann ist Schluss mit Lustig!

Wer kann uns einen Rat geben, was wir tun können, ohne unsere Kois unnötigen Stress auszusetzen.

Liebe Grüße

Erika und Andreas


----------



## Susan (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

__ Sonnenbarsche helfen da schon und Dein Teich ist ja auch noch viiiiiiiel größer als meiner wo sie sich nicht so oft begegnen würden...


----------



## Andi60 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Hey Susan,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort - haben wir auch schon drüber nachgedacht - aber fressen die nicht auch irgendwann unsere größeren Fische (20 - 30 cm) an?

Vielleicht kannst Du uns auch kurz einweisen, wenn wir einfach so etwas ins Forum schreiben möchten - irgendwie haben da keinen Sendebuttom gefunden??

Schon mal danke im Voraus.

Grüße von E. & A.


----------



## Susan (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Klick das mal an -> Sonnenbarsch
Oben rechts kannst Du auch auf "Forum durchsuchen" gehen und dann Sonnenbarsch eingeben und schauen was Andere schon dazu geschrieben haben. Für einen kleinen Teich hab ich persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht das es viel stress für die anderen Fische ist.
Der muss natürlich kleiner sein wie Ihr Eure großen Fische habt...er wächst ja mit. Er braucht sehr viel Versteckmöglichkeiten, wo er sich auf die Lauer gehen kann.


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Servus Andi

Herzlich Willkommen

Der Button heißt "Antworten" und nicht "senden" .... er ist neben dem Button "Vorschau" oder "Erweitert", je nachdem wo du deinen Beitrag schreibst.


----------



## baddie (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

moin, 

hmmm ob meine Aussagen nun allgemeingültig sind weiss ich nicht aber ich kann Euch meine Erfahrungen trotzdem mal berichten 

Vorab : Ja bei uns wird auch 1-2 x wöchentlich gefüttert
Mein Teich hat so ca 15 m³ Wasser drin und angefangen hat alles vor 15 Jahren (Teich habe ich aber schon vieeel länger)  mit 4 __ Moderlieschen und 4 Gründlingen. 
Als diese 8 Fische einzogen (wurden im Zoofachhandel als extreme __ Algenfresser angepriesen ) waren auch bereits 6 Orfen,2 Goldfische , ein paar __ Silberkarpfen (glaube ich) und 2 ca 20cm Kois im Teich.

Gebracht haben weder die Orfen noch die Kois irgendwas denn nach ein paar Jahren hatten sich die Neuzugänge so stark vermehrt das ich abpumpen und abfischen musste. 
Lösung ? Oki 2 Sonnenbrasche und ein __ Zwergwels zogen ein. 
Ergebnis nach weiteren  5 Jahren : genau das gleiche. Der __ Wels scheint sich ja so zu ernähren aber die __ Barsche haben lieber auf die Fütterungszeit gewartet und sich anstatt den kleinen Fischen zu widmen lieber Insekten gejagt. 

Besserung brachte dann allerdings ein junger __ Hecht. Der darf natürlich nicht sehr gross sein denn sonst putzt er auch die grösseren Fische weg 
Den 1. Hecht habe ich nach 2 Jahren wieder rausgefangen und durch nen wieder kleineren ersetzt. Der Hecht wäre dieses Jahr dann auch fällig gewesen aber leider hat er den Winter nicht überstanden.

Fakt ist jedenfalls das die __ Hechte nicht an den "offiziellen" Fischfütterungen teilgenommen haben (im Gegensatz zu den Barschen) und auch das Moderlieschen/Gründlingsproblem hat sich extrem zum guten gewendet.
Natürlich beschränkt sich der Kollege nicht ausschliesslich auf Moderlieschen und Gründlinge, sondern auch der Orfen und sonstiger Nachwuchs steht auf seiner Speisekarte.

Dirk


----------



## Bebel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Hallo

Also Orfen sind auch bei genügend Platz nicht die beste Lösung. Meine haben zwar leider den gesamten Frosch und Krötennachwuchs (und das waren nicht wenig) gefressen, gegen den Goldfischnachwuchs sind die jedoch nicht angekommen.

Ich hoffe bei den vielen Ausfällen bei anderen Teichbesitzern dieses Jahr, dass ich wenigstens einige unter die Leute bringen kann, leider haben die sich noch nicht umgefärbt, dann wäre es etwas leichter andere für sie zu begeistern. Der geringere Anteil von Shubunkins wird leichter zu vermitteln sein.

Ich hoffe die Fische haben in diesem Jahr einen größeren Appetit auf den eigenen Laich oder der Sonnenbarsch ist noch einmal eine Überlegung wert - ein __ Hecht kommt wohl eher nicht in Frage.

LG Bebel


----------



## Hobgoblin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal abwarten :smoki.

Nachdem ich gestern im Zoo-"Fachgeschäft"  war um weitere Infos zu bekommen und ich dachte, was geht hier denn ab , ist mir der Glaube :beten an die Menschheit jetzt völlig abhanden gekommen.

Seit dem 29.03. haben die "Teichwochen" zum Saisonauftakt. Ich also hin, eigentlich das Fachgeschäft am Platz (wurde im letzten Jahr auch gut beraten). Ich habe ähnliche Fragen gestellt wie hier im Forum:

Krebse in meinem Teich? Antwort: Wenn sie Goldfische darin halten können auch Krebse darin gehalten werden. 
Sonnenbarsch in meinen Teich? Antwort: Super Idee, frisst ganz bestimmt alle kleinen Fische, könnte aber etwas aggressiv werden.

Kann ich schon je 2 Sarasas und Shubunkis in meinen Teich setzen? Gegenfrage: Wassertemperatur?  ca. 8 - 9° C. Anwort: Klar, gar kein Problem

Vielen Dank, ich überlege es mir noch Mal, Bis dann. 

Zu erwähnen wäre noch, das ich von einer Dame beraten wurde, die eigentlich nur zu "Besuch" im Geschäft war. Der nette Mann mit dem Zoo & Co. am Kragen hatte mich nur gefragt ob jemand helfen könnte, seine Bekannte hat sich mit ins Gespräch eingebracht , dann icht der nette Zoo & Co.-Mann einen anderen Kunden bedienen gegangen .

Ich glaube, ich werde weiter hier Informationen einholen und um Rat fragen und dann los ziehen. Die Frage für mich ist jetzt allerdings, ob ich wirklich ins Zoo-Geschäft gehen muss oder meine Fische dann eventuell auch im gut sortierten Baumarkt beziehen kann. Den "Rat" bekomme ich anscheinend in beiden Geschäften nicht .


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Hallo Annette.

Den Kauf irgendwelcher Tiere und auch Pflanzen würde ich immer vom Zustand und den Haltungsbedingungen abhängig machen. 
Das kann in dem einen Baumarkt top sein und im schlecht geführten Fachhandel eine Katastrophe oder umgedreht.... kommt auf den Chef und das Können seiner Mitarbeiter an.

Ich erspare mir unterdessen oft den Blick in die Aquarien vieler Geschäfte. Zu oft sieht man dort tote oder kranke Fische.
Wenn man dann doch mal über den eigenen Schatten springt und die Verkäufer(innen) auf das Problem aufmerksam macht, merkt man teils, wieviel Ahnung vorhanden ist.  Oftmals fast keine. 
Aber das  betrifft nicht nur den Handel mit Fischen, sondern zieht sich fast durch das gesamte Spektrum des "billigen" Handels.
Billig + gute Beratung passt nicht zusammen, denn bei billig verdient der Händler nur an der Masse und muss jedes mögliche Geschäft erfolgreich abschließen.
Mancher Fachhändler dagegen sagt dann auch mal Nein, auch wenn er das Geschäft nicht machen und den Kunden damit vielleicht für immer los ist.


----------



## Hobgoblin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*



Annett schrieb:


> Aber das  betrifft nicht nur den Handel mit Fischen, sondern zieht sich fast durch das gesamte Spektrum des "billigen" Handels.
> Billig + gute Beratung passt nicht zusammen, denn bei billig verdient der Händler nur an der Masse und muss jedes mögliche Geschäft erfolgreich abschließen.
> Mancher Fachhändler dagegen sagt dann auch mal Nein, auch wenn er das Geschäft nicht machen und den Kunden damit vielleicht für immer los ist.



Deshalb bin ich ja auch in das sogenannte "Fachgeschäft" gegangen. Ich bin gern bereit einen berechtigten Preis zu zahlen. Und wie gesagt, im letzten Jahr bin ich in diesem Geschäft sehr gut beraten worden. Als mein Bruder noch sein Aquarium hatte ist er dort auch immer "shoppen" gegangen und war stets sehr zufrieden. Gut Beratung, gepflegte Aquarien bzw. Terrarien. 
Aber damals hat das Geschäft auch noch nicht zu "zoo & Co" gehört. 

Ich finde es nur sehr Schade, wie mit der "Ware" Tier umgegangen wird. Es sind doch Lebewesen und auch wenn die Tier nicht in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung leben können sollte man sie doch respektvoll behandeln.

Dazu gehört eben auch sich Gedanken über Geburtenkontrolle zu machen. Ich habe ja auch meine Katzen kastrieren lassen um nicht die ganze Umgebung mit ungewollten Katzennachwuchsen zu beglücken, der krank und verkümmert durch die Gegend läuft und fröhlich Inzucht betreibt.

Leider scheint das Problem bei Fischen nicht so "einfach" gelöst werden zu können.


----------



## Susan (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Da gibt es immer pro und contra... ein Sonnenbarsch hilft da schon, wenn ich an Deiner Stelle wäre würde ich mal schauen ob ihn sonst jemand abnimmt wenn er zu stressig wird und es ausprobieren. 
Schade das man bei den Goldfischen nicht weiß was männchen und weibchen ist, sonst könnte man da ja nur ein Geschlecht im Teich halten...und hätte das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Boxerfan (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

Hei,
das ist meine Geburtenkontrolle. Die Beiden halten die Teichbevölkerung gut im Griff.


----------



## Hobgoblin (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle*

OK, aber isch abe doch nur 3000l


----------

